
A flipping fortune: get snapped up for millions - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/small-business/startup/a-flipping-fortune-get-snapped-up-for-millions-20121128-2ad7a.html
======
atldev
This made me smile: Step 1. Build a dream product like Dropbox or Instagram

